# bad grooming



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

This picture is a little old, but i just saw it again and thought i'd like to share.

Before:









After:









it was $50 after that lovely haircut 

but he's grown out that funny hair cut now 

I do have a question... I'm not too sure if Kintaro is a full poodle maybe a maltese mix? His fur isn't coarse like some poodles i've seen, his is more soft and wavey with curls around his neck. The fur on his tail and ears seem scraggley even when groomed. I would LOVE for his coat to grow longer and poofier. but his ears seem very wispey, is there a cut or a way to make it seem like he has a fuller bodied coat?

also, Is it not a good idea to shave a dog down to the skin because of sun damage? esp around the face area because the fur protects the eyes? i heard this from my neighbor and was wondering what you thought. thank you!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

KintaroLove said:


> I do have a question... I'm not too sure if Kintaro is a full poodle maybe a maltese mix? His fur isn't coarse like some poodles i've seen, his is more soft and wavey with curls around his neck. The fur on his tail and ears seem scraggley even when groomed. I would LOVE for his coat to grow longer and poofier. but his ears seem very wispey, is there a cut or a way to make it seem like he has a fuller bodied coat?
> 
> also, Is it not a good idea to shave a dog down to the skin because of sun damage? esp around the face area because the fur protects the eyes? i heard this from my neighbor and was wondering what you thought. thank you!


He definitely looks to have a really 'cottony' type of coat. These types MATT really quickly, so I hope your groomer has shown you some proper combing and brushing techniques for at home. 

As far as giving him a different 'style'...I would go with a 'one length all over' or what's commonly referred to as a "puppy cut"; then specify that you'd like him 'such and such a length. Leaving the face, and feet unshaven is up to you. 

And for the last question the answer is "yes" IF you're leaving him out for extended periods of time, where he has no shade to go to... Otherwise, no, he probably wouldn't burn in a short time of playing, or pottying. You could always get a light t-shirt too, to protect his back, should he have to get shaven short again...and you can put sunscreen on his little face (avoid the eyes), to prevent sun burning there, too...


----------



## ristakrat (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh my!!! You poor pooch's top knot! Those groomers can't be serious!!!! Your dog looks like 100% poodle to me. Most of the toy poodles I see do not have harsh coats, but they are instead very soft and luxurious. There are some though that have very thin wispy coats and can never look as poofy as poodles. If the ears are the only wispy area, consider yourself lucky. Next time you bring your dog to the groomer, ask them what products they have to fluff out the hair while it is being dried. (Fluff Out is a type I have experience with) Hopefully they have something, or I would suggest finding a more professional groomer.
Sun damage: There are some dog breeds that have very sensitive skin such as the maltese, apricot & white poodles, etc... Poodle faces and feet are usually done with the same blade size and do not go all the way to the skin, leaving enough hair to protect your dog from the sun. But! Having such sensitive skin, staying outside all day with little or no shade would not be a good idea for any of these dogs. If your fair skinned dog has a thin coat, applying a bit of sun screen where the skin is exposed is a good idea.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Your Poodle may not have the "correct" coat for a Poodle, but, you can add texture and body via product, so the topknot stands up instead of "wilting." I had a little foster (Toy) who needed help in the hair department (topknot parted down the center, and drooped), so used Infusium 23 Leave In Conditioner, then blow dried and fluffed. It did help a lot, and there are much better products made for dogs, just for this purpose. I can't remember any names, as my Poodles don't require it, but maybe one of the professionals on the forum can give you some suggestions.

My Poodles' faces are all shaved with a #40 blade, and have never been sun burned (and we live in FL).


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I too shave my white poodle's face and feet (and hiney and legs when he was in continental trim) with a 40 blade in reverse...so its bald bald. "Correct" poodle skin actually has pigment in it, and when exposed to the sun, will darken. Look in my avatar at my poodle. That was done with reverse 40 blade, and you can see his skin is dark/black. The first time I shaved him out, he was completely pink. The skin "tans" kinda, and the pigment comes out to protect it from the sun. I too have never seen a poodle with sunburn on face/feet. 

Your poodle looks like pure poodle to me too. Like someone said, its hard to find correct poodle coats in the small poodles. He is a cutie though!


----------



## KintaroLove (May 21, 2008)

thank you for your replies!

yes yes poodleholic, my poodles top knot wilts a little as well. When he gets out of the groomer he looks like a little bichon, which i don't mind. But i love the full poodle fur and thick gorgeous ears. 

I like his face in a fox style.. if thats a style.. or a teddy bear cut without making him look grandpa-ish, I was also thinking about giving him a modified continental but as i mentioned his coat isn't wooley and he might not get teh round apperance that i see in pictures such as gracos avatar.

I've also noticed that his little tail is skimping on the hair. it is very scarggly and sparse, If i have the groomer shave it off a little do you think it will grow back in fuller? I have also used the Eqyss poodleholic mentioned awhile back and it works great. There is a revitalizer and growth accelerator called Mega tek by Eqyss for horse coats and hooves and I saw that it was used on doggie paws for mending cracks and regrowing the pads faster. Since it's protein laden, I'm thinking it might make his fur very dry, but it might accelorate his growth. Has anyone used this before?

it's also the same ingredients as the product thats being adverised for human hair growth called ovation cell therapy, it is by the same company but tons cheaper as Mega tek...

Here is my little boy right now, You might have seen this earlier elsewhere on the forum but it is the most current pic.










any suggestions on a new do?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh my, he has alot of furries! I hope you've been combing alot! 

I would try one length all over, for his new 'style'...shaved feet, and face. Ears long, and full topknot


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Halo's Dream Coat will grow a fabulous, silky coat fast...I swear that stuff would grow coat on a lizard..lol 

Your pup is cute..He looks like he is getting pretty long, and curly. Like Sophie said, brush and comb..if he gets matted...he's going to have to get a short cut. I agree he would look best in one length all over teddy type trim, or a poodle clip with a clean shaven face and feet.


----------

